# Saturday Night Bowkill



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

She was 98 pounds and was shot from a groundblind at 6 feet.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Good job! 6 feet??? Shoulda just grabbed her by her hind legs and put a knife in her... LOL!!!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

capt.sandbar said:


> Good job! 6 feet??? Shoulda just grabbed her by her hind legs and put a knife in her... LOL!!!


we were just talking about trying that this weekend if we get the chance lol.

we had the first boar come in at 3 feet in front of our blind.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Two words...Samuri Sword.



TH


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Really close at ground level! Can it get any better?


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

i am glad you did not miss haha.... Great job and kudo's on scent control thats real close to be on the ground and not get busted...


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Hope you dont have a 350lber with 3" cutters come by that ground blind at 6 feet!

Good job!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

i do. he will get 2 arrows put in him


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

mudcatz71 said:


> i am glad you did not miss haha.... Great job and kudo's on scent control thats real close to be on the ground and not get busted...


thanks scent killer works pretty well. as well as a bottle of **** urine.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

6'. My kinda shot. LOL


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

It Really makes that ole Adrenalin pump when they come in that close! Thats a good piggy!:cheers:


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats


----------

